# Basic Arborist Gear Needed, or how to climb a tree safely



## Ranchero50 (Dec 9, 2004)

Need some suggestions about the basic equipment loads for arborist work. Been doing it dumb for many years, but have had a good bit of training through the Navy and the industrial confined space rescue teams at work.

I have around $600 to spend on lines, carribeaners, climbers, harness', etc. I've been browsing the Baileys catalog too so fire away with suggestions. I have a full time job 4 days a week and I end up in a tree about once a month, looking to get in them more often, just not happy with ladders and pucker factor ten removals.

Jamie


----------



## BRCCArborist (Dec 9, 2004)

As long as it is ANSI approved and fits well, $600 is more than enough to get started with climbing gear. Just remember that carabiners must have at least a 5000 lb weight capacity, and rope must have 5400 lbs. If a carabiner is a part of your life line, i.e. connecting you to the rope, it must have some form of double locking action. Petzl makes great biners. I like Sampson rope. There are many great saddles, but I choose Buckingham. I just like the feeling of them. Hope this helps and good luck with your climbing!


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 9, 2004)

Purchase the tree climbers companion. It is an invaluable resource for new as well as seasoned climbers.


----------



## trzz (Dec 9, 2004)

Call a school like arbormaster. Money spent on education is better spent than on junk you wish you had never bought. The best equipment is only as good as the one who has been trained properly to use it. Bad habbits are hard to break, so start off with a good foundation to build your company on. Trzz


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 9, 2004)

*Arboristsite loves Newbies*

Through your training you've experienced the use of hardware and ropes. I would stick with the rope diameter you're familiar with, and that is 11 mm. Many arborists use 13 mm line to climb on, but the rope industry has provided us with some really good 11 mm lines. 13 mm will seem bulky and heavy to you, and may not be compatable with the descending hardware you're familiar with. A good 11 mm is a rope called Velocity. 150 feet (46 M) is a good place to start, and I recommend spending a few more dollars and get one with a spliced eye on the end.

Dual handled ascenders by Kong are gaining in popularity because of the ease and effectiveness they offer, and there's a thread here at Arboristsite to describe how to back them up properly for safety. 

A flipline is essential. I would suggest a wire-cored flipline with a microcender for pure ease, predictability and safety in positioning yourself for doing the work.

Your saddle.

Eye glasses, ear protection and a helmet. Boots are really critical, as are ugly gloves.

A descending device, or you can learn the friction hitch system. However, you are already familiar with using a device for descent, so I'd stick with that, at least for awhile til you get acclimated to the lower stratosphere.

Chainsaws are another topic, but you didn't ask about that.

These are just the basics. That's about $600 worth of gear. Get a couple triple lock biners and ABSOLUTELY follow Xander's suggestion on getting _The Tree Climber's Companion_. Good luck. Glad to have you here!


----------



## okietreedude1 (Dec 10, 2004)

I cant believe most of you all have never noticed you CAN'T buy a reputable carabiner rated less than 5000#. (Actually im wrong-Kongs captive eye) Every biner Ive ever had/used/seen has been 23kN or higher. KEYCHAIN BINERS NOT INCLUDED (for all you smarto's)

I will disagree on the rope size. Go with 1/2". It may be a little heavier but it will be easier to climb on w/o mechanical assistance. And learn splittails. Wire-core lany's????? Not necesary, just pay attention to where it is. Also, go w/ the Silky handsaws. Great saw, great feel.

have fun!


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 10, 2004)

I would use a wire core line for removals. They flip up the tree a lot easier and it is easy to loose track of an item when you are new and the pucker factor is high. Not that I feel you should be doing highly technical removals yet but, when you start out even simple removals have a degree of rectal pinch.


----------



## P_woozel (Dec 10, 2004)

trzz said:


> Call a school like arbormaster. Money spent on education is better spent than on junk you wish you had never bought. The best equipment is only as good as the one who has been trained properly to use it. Bad habbits are hard to break, so start off with a good foundation to build your company on. Trzz


You would be much better off puttng in a little time with a reputable company as an intern for a few hours a month, rather than throw cash at the Arbormaster program, bad habits are hard to break and some of the methods they teach dont have alot of application n the feild. Case in point look how they are backtraking on their areial rescue philosophy, The obvious flaws took them several years to realize.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 10, 2004)

Give ACRT a call. I've been to there training and can attest that what they teach is applicable. They don't offer gear for sale and they teach principles that are practical in tree work and easy to comprehend/implement.


----------



## fmueller (Dec 10, 2004)

Plus Acrt gives you a chance to try out different gear like saddles etc., although they don't sell them. (Last I knew they taught the TLH for friction hitch. Remember that thread?)


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 10, 2004)

I went to their Electrical Line Clearance training. They required you be able to tie a tautline or blakes.


----------



## trzz (Dec 12, 2004)

P woozel, If you don't know what your doing then how do you know if the so called reputable company is training you adequitly?


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 13, 2004)

Good question grass hopper.


----------



## hobby climber (Dec 13, 2004)

Don't overlook your PPE, its money well spent. Safety First!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 13, 2004)

There is nothing like working with a crew to learn things. I would bounce around the local industry for a year or so to find out what styles you like. Go to your ISA chapter events to rub shoulders with other tree workers and findo out what other companies are like.

There are lots of places to choose from in your area, especially if you are willing to relocate a short distance.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 13, 2004)

You're always better making an informed decision. JPS, is giving you sound advice.


----------

